# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Φορτιστής tablet, off μετά από ένα "τσαφ"

## mariosv

Καλησπέρα,
Ο φορτιστής του asus tablet μου, μετά από ένα "τσαφ" όταν τον έβαλα στην πρίζα, δεν δίνει πλέον καθόλου έξοδο στο USB. Υποψιάζομαι οτι ψήθηκε αυτό το πορτοκαλί-μαύρο βαρελάκι, που μάλλον αρχικά θα ήταν μόνο πορτοκαλί. Τι ακριβώς είναι;

----------


## angel_grig

Διοδος ειναι (το γραφει και διπλα D4),μπορει να εχει καει και η ασφαλεια στην πανω πλευρα που γραφει F1

----------


## mariosv

> Διοδος ειναι (το γραφει και διπλα D4),μπορει να εχει καει και η ασφαλεια στην πανω πλευρα που γραφει F1


Η D1 με πολύμετρο στην επιλογή δίοδος, δίνει 0,0702 Volts.
H F1, αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι αντίσταση, και μου δίνει 6,05Ω με πολύμετρο. Τα χρώματά της είναι Κίτρινο, Μώβ, Χρυσό, Χρυσό και σύμφωνα με Online Resistor Calculator θα έπρπεπε να είναι 4,7Ω 5%.

----------


## manolo

Αν τη μετράς πάνω στο κύκλωμα μπορεί να παραλληλίζει με άλλες αντιστάσεις ή εμπεδήσεις ενδεχομένως και να βλέπεις αυτές τις διαφορές στις μετρήσεις σε σχέση με την ονομαστική τιμή. Πάντως εφόσον μετράς κάποια Ohm λογικά πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ. Αν είχε καεί θα μέτραγες άπειρο. (ανοικτό κύκλωμα).

----------


## mariosv

> Αν τη μετράς πάνω στο κύκλωμα μπορεί να παραλληλίζει με άλλες αντιστάσεις ή εμπεδήσεις ενδεχομένως και να βλέπεις αυτές τις διαφορές στις μετρήσεις σε σχέση με την ονομαστική τιμή. Πάντως εφόσον μετράς κάποια Ohm λογικά πρέπει να είναι ΟΚ. Αν είχε καεί θα μέτραγες άπειρο. (ανοικτό κύκλωμα).


Η αντίσταση είναι φαίνεται οκ γιατί στην έξοδό της δίνει τα 220 volts κανονικά. Με τη δίοδο τι να κάνω; Δεν μπορώ να διαβασω και τι στοιχεία είχε επάνω της. Πώς μπορώ να την αναγνωρίσω ώστε να την αντικαταστήσω;

----------


## manolo

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος και το λέω με κάθε επιφύλαξη μοιάζει με 1Ν4148 αλλά και πάλι λέω δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Ψάξε για κανένα schematic στο Web.

----------


## manolo

Αλλιώς δες τι τάση, τι ρεύμα δίνει ο φορτιστής σου και ανάλογα επιλέγεις ένα διοδάκι που να πληρεί τις προδιαγραφές..

----------


## mariosv

Αυτά τα στοιχεία αναγράφει επάνω ο φορτιστής, αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι...



Ενημέρωση:
Και αυτό στην πλακέτα






> Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος και το λέω με κάθε  επιφύλαξη μοιάζει με 1Ν4148 αλλά και πάλι λέω δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Ψάξε  για κανένα schematic στο Web.


Δοκιμάζοντάς το, υπάρχει κίνδυνος για το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα;

----------


## manolo

H έξοδος σου είναι 5V (λογικό) στα 2Α. Φίλε μου δε μπορώ με σιγουριά να σου πω αν είναι ασφαλές για δοκιμή. Η 1Ν4148 δουλεύει με ρεύμα ορθής φοράς 300mA. Πιθανώς για το σημείο του κυκλώματος που είναι τοποθετημένη να είναι ΟΚ αλλά αυτό το ξέρουμε με σιγουριά μόνο αν έχουμε σχηματικό..

----------


## mariosv

Αποφάσισα να κάνω τη δοκιμή και να βάλω τη δίοδο 1Ν4148 μιας και σχέδιο  δεν βρίσκω πουθενά και έτσι όπως είναι, μόνο για πέταμα κάνει. Την  τοποθέτησα, και δοκιμάζοντας τον φορτιστή, παρατήρησα οτι σε μία κόλληση  κοντά στην είσοδο των 220 Volts, άσχετη με τη δίοδο, δημιουργόταν  σπινθήρας και φυσικά ο ίδιος ήχος του "τσαφ τσαφ". Έλιωσα την ένωση, την  ξαναέκανα και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί κανονικά ο φορτιστής. Στην έξοδο παίρνω 5,22 Volts και το tablet φορτίζει κανονικά.
Όσο κρατήσει, κράτησε...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

----------

